
Buzzy Social App Stolen Shuts Down Amidst “Concerns” from Users - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/14/buzzy-social-app-stolen-shuts-down-amidst-concerns-from-users/?ncid=rss
======
exolymph
The Gadgette interview was great: [http://www.gadgette.com/2016/01/13/stolen-
app/](http://www.gadgette.com/2016/01/13/stolen-app/)

